# Puppy or Started?



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all! 
We are torn and looking for some advice...
We live in a home with 3 children (5,7 & 8 ) and are really excited about welcoming one of these gorgeous dogs into our home.
Both my hubby and I work full time, and we live in the city, with a yard, very near an off-leash park.
A local breeder, Onpoint in Mallorytown, has a gorgeous male that was born June 2009, which we are going to visit on Sunday.
I have also been in contact with Pointblank in Norwood regarding their upcoming litters... and are going to meet them and their sires/dams on Monday...

We've been told by Kim at Onpoint that they are parting with this beautiful boy because he just isn't working out as a field dog. He's been in a house, although not in the way he would be with us - he's been kept to the yard or a "dog room", has been conditioned with other dogs, had some exposure to children (although they felt good that his personality is fine for kids) and is crate trained, but does not have any formal obedience training (just "come" in the field)

I would LOVE a puppy for my boys to watch grow up, and to raise in our way, with our schedule, but am nervous of the training/chewing / etc.... 
I'm so torn!!
Any advice on started dog vs puppy when there are kids involved?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

An adult dog will be most likely to be easier for the 5 year old. An exuberant puppy can be a handful for a littlen. But either way, I think you could make it work if you wanted it to.

I re-homed a 7 month old boy. He worked out great. He's a real sweetheart!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

From everything I've read here, On Point has a quality reputation.
If they have a three year old that isn't making it as a field prospect it may be a good fit.
He may have no "formal obedience training", but that is a semantics argument. You can bet he's been worked with. It's an odds on guarantee that he is farther ahead than just coming when called. He has to be, or they would not have figured out he wouldn't make it on the trials circuit. He's going to be more than "started".
A three year old Vizsla has plenty left in the tank, years left in the tank. He's physically mature, and can take the occasional child's over exuberance much better than a puppy.

I would seriously consider this dog. If he's got a good personality, it sounds like a win win all around.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm really excited about meeting him.. don't get me wrong on that one... he's beautiful, and I know there's always more to the story than what's in print 

This is a different situation, isn't it 

The Dog isn't technically a "rescue" because the breeder knows his background...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

City dog,
I agree with Gunnr on what I have heard about On Point and a field trial washout Vizsla from a quality breeder might end up being a GREAT dog. 

Make sure you bring the kids and spend some time with the dog. Do as much as you can for a couple hours to see how your "pack" reacts to the dog.

Your family choice must take into account that your lifestyle will include the dog in your everyday existance. The dog will be with you until all the kids are in college and some may have their own families and the choice you make will still be there.

You sound like you are going to do great with whatever choice you make. Eyes open wide. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/do-i-go-back-home-today-when-my-family.html

Rod a.k.a. RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Although we don't have a pup from them, I've been told by experienced Hungarian hunters, Onpoint is a sure bet. They also offer training support like no other, so nothing to worry about. 

Living inside the house was not a requirement by Hungarian standards in the past. All working pets lived outside in kennels. But lately, not many hunt (less than 20%), these dogs became indoors pets, a little more shedding and some suffer from mild indoor allergies. They adapt.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We own an Onpoint V, field trained by Liz at Pointblank.

You cannot go wrong doing business with either of them.

I really love the idea of a rescue or started dog, but am hesitant for 1 important reason. Socialization.
These dogs can be quite fearful, and if the started dog you're looking at has lived his life on Onpoint's fields, he may not take to the noisy/busy city life all that easily. 
It could be a seamless transition, or an easy one even, but it is something to consider just in case it is an issue.

A pup is a ton of work for the first 2 years, but the payoff is huge. You get to start it's life off, and expose it to everything you want it to be exposed to. Be it constantly meeting new people/dogs, or even the style of training you wish to use. 

Good luck with your decision.

-Dennis


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

It sounds to good to be true ??? A started dog, but also a wash out. I guess the big question would be why did it wash out? Blinks birds? that would be OK if you don't plan to hunt. No formal training? 3yrs old and washed out with no training??? I'm sure onpoint is a reputable breeder from what others have said. So go with your heart


----------



## dnesom (Jan 10, 2012)

We have had our V pup for only about 4 weeks now, He's 13 weeks old. We have four kids ages 9, 7, 5, and 3 who are home-schooled by my wife and I work from home except when occassionally traveling for work. I can tell you based on my short experience that this pup is very tolerant of our little ones poking and prodding and strangely seems more attached to the 5 and 3 yr old for their fearless playfullness.

I can also say that he's quite a handful with chewing things that the kids leave lying around (dolls, shoes, toy trucks, you name it). He figured out that furniture chewing was off limits within the first week and we've had no further problems in that respect but keep him well stocked with things that he's encouraged to chew instead. He's a very smart pup and his training so far is easy even with the confusion caused by the kids doing there own thing. Even at his young age he gets out and runs with the kidsand me several hours a day and still has energy to spare. I have been unable thus far to break him of pulling at the leash and even though he is small he can take our petite 7 yr-old daughter for pull around the block--this is the only area where we've been able to make no headway with his training--time will tell and I hope the humans will prevail.

My short experience with this breed is that they're great with kids and easily trainable and there's little I can think of that's more fun than watching the exuberance of puppy surrounded by adoring kids. I do think that having eyes on the puppy and littler kids at all times is necessary though to keep them out of mischief and keep the little ones from potentially hurting the pup unintentionally. Hope that's of some help.

Dave


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, city_dog, and welcome to the forums! I adopted my Vizsla, Willie, from the dog pound with no idea whatsoever of his background. He was approximately 18 months to 2-years old. He had been a lost dog when animal control picked him up.

Well, it was an instant success as far as Willie's adjustment to my household routine goes. His house manners are superb and his personality is great: gentle, loving, playful, trustworthy, etc. -- all the good things! I did find out on the Fourth of July that he is afraid of loud noises (read: gun shy), but that doesn't matter here, as I am not a hunter. 

He bonded to me immediately, and has been my best friend for about three years now. Our dog-to-human bond is as tight as any I have ever seen. While raising a puppy can be fun and exciting, adopting an adult dog that needs a home is also very rewarding!! And you get to skip the peeing, pooping, chewing stages. Willie came to me "pre-trained" and perfect! ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

zigzag said:


> It sounds to good to be true ??? A started dog, but also a wash out. I guess the big question would be why did it wash out? Blinks birds? that would be OK if you don't plan to hunt. No formal training? 3yrs old and washed out with no training??? I'm sure onpoint is a reputable breeder from what others have said. So go with your heart


 A lot of times the dog just doesn't have"_*it*_". It can be any number of things, many times it that the dog won't range far enough, or doesn't have the requisite drive/focus to be a hunting trials prospect.
From City_Dog's initial post it doesn't look like hunting the dog is a priority. If they have no intentions of hunting the dog, than most of the reasons it could be failing as a trial prospect are a moot issue.

City_Dog
No matter if you take this guy into your home, or another, always be honest with the breeder as to what your expectations are of the dog. They know their dogs/line and will better be able to select a puppy of the requisite temperament for your situation.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I may have been to quick with my last post. Just please know that if it wasint for the fact that this dog will be coming from what is known to be a reputable breeder. I would be skeptical of the information you have so far. A started 3yr old dog from a hunting field trial background has been worked very hard IMO. That said I think a rescue dog or older dog is always a great prospect for a family pet, If specific training goals are not in the cards IE, field trial, agility, hunting ETC. A older dog has so much potential as a family pet.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Not quick at all Zigzag. 
It's actually a very good discussion point that needs to be explored/considered for any adult prospect.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I had three small kids and a fulltime job I'd go with the older dog. I waited til I retired to own a vizsla puppy. With kids that young you will know exactly what kind of dog your getting. Vizslas are known to be great family dogs but some can have a dominant side. Just because this dog didn't make it as field trialer doesn't mean anything, if you don't run field trials.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks everyone! I truly appreciate the opinions / ideas that have been expressed. I'm going to meet this handsome boy on Sunday morning and am very excited.

I have also been approached about an 8 month old female that has also become available.

I don't think, at this time, it would be right to get a puppy. If I worked from home, perhaps, or could get home more during the day... 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Luck City Dog, I have worked with Kim and Coco is an Onpoint V.
I have been checking their site regularly - thinking about a second V. I have been doing some research on their started dogs - Loved getting Coco as a puppy, however a started second V sounds good.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

A pup is like raising another child. In your shoes I would hope you both have the energy, patience and desire to put allot of time into it. The kids will continually set you back in your training. If your kids were over 12, I would say they could definitely assist in the training; any younger they will be just adding to the work load. I think it is as simple as do I have it me/us to bring another child into the house to raise at this point in our lives? Once the kids are teens, then the pup would make allot more sense. At that point you may get lucky and one of them maybe willing to help raise it.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the words all! We decided to go with the started fella 
He comes home with us tomorrow! We're so excited... but realize that there will be some work to getting him used to "house" life...
I'm sure I'll be back looking for more help!


----------

